# Cross Pollinated Acorn Squash, yellow squash and Zucchini



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like I have a ton of this stuff. Any idea on the best way to cook it or when to pick it. Some of them are getting very large.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The cross that you got was from when the seeds were formed LAST year. You can pick them now, but they won't keep, or you can let them mature into winter squash. I have some of those from last year. We ate all the "pure bred" squash first and left them for last (as a winter keeper). We haven't eaten any yet, though. They are just too big for the two of us. I'm fixing a "Sweet Meat' squash for dinner tonight, along with bbq ribs and beans.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My wife picked those four and hasn't done anything with them. There are some very large ones out there.
How did you fix them?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How did you fix them?


All squash can be cooked the same way.
Only the flavors differ, but cooking methods are the same


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

If you have chickens, pigs, or goats, they will love them. Cut in half and given, seeds and all.


----------

